

The Unavoidable Hack - fbuilesv
http://mheroin.com/blog/the-unavoidable-hack/

======
DanielRibeiro
I always try to keep in mind that _A Mess is not a Technical Debt_ [1], and
that when you keep that in mind you can do it intentionally[2]. Which is
particularly useful when you are more interested in learning[3] about a
problem (like building a MVP) than when you are in solving it[4].

[1] [http://blog.objectmentor.com/articles/2009/09/22/a-mess-
is-n...](http://blog.objectmentor.com/articles/2009/09/22/a-mess-is-not-a-
technical-debt)

[2] <http://martinfowler.com/bliki/TechnicalDebt.html>

[3] [http://www.ashmaurya.com/2011/06/your-product-is-not-the-
pro...](http://www.ashmaurya.com/2011/06/your-product-is-not-the-product/)

[4] <http://www.threeriversinstitute.org/blog/?p=251>

------
vladiim
Insightful article and really well written.

I guess the closest you can come is: \- having people around you who have
similar standards \- a culture of constantly questioning everything \- a
business unit that understands the importance of overcoming tech debt

------
Schinken
great article. everytime i need to do a hack, i ask myself the same question.
the point of no return moved far away with more coding-experience.

i think this is a problem of a perfectionist :)

------
alexcsm
Great article, I'm sure most of us have felt the same way at one point or
another.

